# Spiritual commemoration - any ideas?



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Hi!

I just lost my 5th baby through miscarriage. DH and me decided to call it a day for tx, and have completed adoption application forms. 

What I would like to do now is something spiritual to remember our lost babies and pray for their souls. DH and me don't belong to an organised religion, but we both are interested in spirituality. We went several years ago to a local church service for parents who lost babies through miscarriages and stillbirth, after we lost our 3rd baby. It was a good - though extremely emotional - experience. But now I feel I would like to do something more 'special', just for us, and to remember all our dear angels.

Would you have any idea of a possible way for us? 

Many thanks.

Rivka x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Rivka 

I couldn't bear to read and run, but I'm afraid I have no ideas for you.  I just wanted to say how terribly sorry I am for all your losses.

I hope you figure out some way of remembering your angels, and wish you lots and lots of luck with your adoption journey.

Julie
XXXX


----------



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello Rivka

I believe most crematoriums have a space for "loved and lost babies" where anyone can put a little plaque or something to commemorate a baby lost at any stage. 
Perhaps making your own ritual, taking particular flowers for them and doing readings, writing letters to them (and perhaps burning them) and being somewhere you find special and spiritual like the sea or the moor or somewhere you could dedicate to them - and visit in the future if you wanted - might suit you better though? 

Good luck with finding a creative solution to this one hun   and lots of love for your future journey

coughsweet x


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

Dear Coughsweet,

So sorry for the loss of your twin, and praying for your baby to remain healthy.

Thanks for your ideas. I like the suggestion of dedicating a place to my lost babies with my own ritual, I'm going to think this one over.

Much love from Rivka x


----------

